# how to re do a brick patio



## hi09 (Jan 25, 2010)

so in my back yard there is a 20 x 15 swaur UGLY as hell oxford brick patio.

Its ugly because its masive weeds all in the cracks and its bumpy and wavey.

I removed all the bricks and under it is about 2 inches of lime stone screening and thats it straight soil under it.

what is the best way for me to deal with this?

1. remove just the lime stone screening and store it, dig up the soil an addition 4" and then fill 4" crushed gravel + replace the 2" lime stone compact and lay brick?

2. just scrape up the lime stone get it nice and loose re level it, compact and just replace the brick

i ask because the guy at home depot says there is no real need for gravel, just screening, and if thats the case i dont want to dig through all this...

any suggestions advice?

i am thinking about renting a tiller to break up all the compacted screening either way...


thanks


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Clay brick pavers or interlocking concrete pavers because there is not way to lock the clay pavers together.

There are many different methods to lay clay pavers. If they are concrete pavers, they should be laid in a uniform 1" thick bed of uncompacted sand. After that set the pavers, spread a layer of fine sand (masonry sand) and vibrate the patio with a plate vibrator to leven out the surface and interlock the pavers into a solid surface that provides stability

Dick.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, which is Michigan where the ground freezes,
I excavate and install 7 inches of compacted base, varies by location, we use similiar to a 23A. On top of that I install 1.5 inches of sand. I use what is called 2NS sand. That is compacted as well. Screed/level the compacted sand and then lay the pavers. Compact the pavers using the plate compactor. You may have to use a sheet of thin plywood under the compactor to keep brick from chipping. I have used this for clay and concrete. Use jointing sand to sweep over the patio to lock the pavers in place. Try and fill the joints all the way. Digging sucks especially by hand but it's worth it. Good Luck
PS Go slap the guy at home depot.

If you don't have time to do it right, then you must have time to do it over!!:thumbsup:


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a link to a DIY paver install with pics. click on the DIY column. 

http://www.paveloc.com/

Lots of info on this site also use the search on this site as this subject 

comes up fairly often.

If the box stores told you just how much work is involved to do it right 

they would never sell any brick ( but mostly they just don't even know).

Installers around here get $10.00 and up a square foot ( labor only) so you 

can save a lot doing it yourself .


----------

